# Oct. 2015 - Show Your Haunt/Yard Progress Each Week!



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

For 2015 - Let's show each other how we "trickle" decorations outside over the course of October! Many of us on the forum describe how we build and set up our decorations in anticipation for the big day.

If you're a "Trickler", post your photos as you add new items so we can enjoy what your neighbors experience!

Here's a kickoff:






​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Added pumpkins and the projection to help sloooow down traffic.​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Added another Pumpkin and the Underwater Effect light on the porch for where the Mermaid Tank is going to go.​


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

All I got so far: 23 days remaining:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Most of my cemetery is up except for setting up the music and putting out my full sized props. The progress we have made can be seen here... https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionvale 

I still want to spray paint the small columns at the front to match the color of the lions sitting on top of them. I am also working on a last minute headstone.

By the middle of next week I am hoping to have everything I have pulled out sitting in the middle of my garage, put away and the car back where it belongs.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking house Frightshow


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Such GREAT photos!! Thank you for sharing guys. 

I'm still working on the front. Have not even started inside or the side yard. EEK.

Last week, starting the front...










Yesterday's progress shot.










From this...










Last evening photo. Entrance to kid's 'haunted yard' ready.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Such GREAT photos!! Thank you for sharing guys.
> 
> I'm still working on the front. Have not even started inside or the side yard. EEK.
> 
> ...


soooooo much fun!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> soooooo much fun!


where do you find such cool blow molds?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

mdna2014 said:


> where do you find such cool blow molds?


Thanks! I was lucky about six years ago, I met a fella trying to unload a ton of Union blowmolds after the factory closed. So we bought a lot from him to fill up the yard. Since then I change a lot of them into different things. Like... the griffin pillars were broken blowmolds. The witchy pumpkin post was a candy bucket. The NBC snake is a repainted candy cane.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

_Love_ seeing the progress guys especially since I haven't seen much neighborhood decorating going on yet where I live. I started pulling stuff out and checking placement and such but since we don't decorate until Halloween day, it goes back in the garage or wherever until then. Hope the weather continues to stay nice out here and where you guys are. So much nicer to work outside with warm days than cold ones....Reminder to self--get a flu shot this week. Got the flu bad one year after days of working on placements and lighting in the cold. No fun laying in bed with fever and chills while all the little ones are greeting hubby at the door .

Hilda your decorations always make me smile. What kind of paint do you use on your blow molds, like for example on the candy cane/snake?

I'm going to enjoy checking in on this Tricklers thread.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

If you check my youtube channel, you will see all my progress, almost daily

I have 2 cemetaries right now.. Still A LOT MORE to come!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

We started early this year and have been growing for a few weeks already. We started with the sign... inspired from someone here (dont remember who.)








Then we brought out the spiders and played with them in the yard for a bit. Changing positions and scenes.








The castle facade started to go up.








Then the basic layer of cemetery was added.








This past weekend the spiders took their official places, webs started spinning, the plague cart got reassembled and (you can barely see in the pic) the monster plant garden started to bloom.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent work all , think this will be one of my favorite threads now , cant wait to see the updates all well done .


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Putting out new layer of gravel right now in place of dying lawn and other spots - actual decorations and lights probably going up Saturday, will update then.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Incredible work everyone! Can't wait to keep seeing the continued progress! Given we only have a single night for the "Big Event", it's nice to have a few weeks in advance to enjoy everyone's progress and amazing effort!

Now get back to work in the yard!


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

With all of the rain here in the Carolinas this October (thanks Hurricane Joaquin!) it's been challenging to put much out in the yard just yet. As you can see from the photos, we don't really have much in the way of "front" yards in our neighborhood, so I have to take advantage of the porch and side areas. Just as I set our first pirate, we had 3 little guys jump off their bikes and storm the porch to investigate. The assured me they'd be back to check on the progress! 























​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent work everyone! Some of your haunts look like actual theme-park attractions! Wish we could all actually visit each other's haunts and see the work in person.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

So I will resort to a two-year old and throw a tantrum, screaming " More, more!! More pictures!!" And then I will return to my normal self and say "Please". Love seeing everybody's layouts and creativeness!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

20 days remaining


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We decided to put up a teaser this week since we are not decorating until the 17th (a week later than usual for us)


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally got my spider webs up! I am TERRIFIED of heights so proud of myself for getting this done.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Some webs, spiders, and our hanging spider victim went up this past weekend. Boards on windows and projection window up and running, although I'm not playing the projection every night. The main cemetery should be out by next week, still putting finishing touches on the cemetery fence, which I made this year out of PVC/wood.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Was able to put out more lights, Anchor, Pilings with Rope, Flag, and The Booty Sign - Still have a garage full of stuff to bring out...
































​
(Had to bring the sign itself down off the pole to keep the Jr. High kids from jumping and trying to "slap" it)...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't have my creatures or cemetery set up yet. I also don't have my lighting done, because there's really nothing to light without them! I do have our ghost projection light (Gemmy) running nightly, and it's getting a lot of compliments. 

I also picked up a Specter Projector at Goodwill ($12.99), and have a skull projected on one of our upstairs windows, for now. It has a fire and ice light in it, so it actually looks like the skull is moving his mouth, pretty funny. We had cars stopping in front of the house to see it tonight. 

I did put out most of my Jack o'lantern collection, and set up a few things other than that. I changed the bulbs in our porch light, to flicker flame bulbs. The regular bulbs were just way too bright last year. I also put up my gargoyle sconces (thanks again to my PIF buddy for the second one!)



















I guess that I didn't get a good shot that includes the two hanging ghosts, or the blow mold zombie head and hands in the side yard. I don't have any night photos, either, sorry.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Great displays so far on all fronts! Really fun to see what everyone is doing.

In the night, in the dark...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GOOD GRIEF osenator , i think its official now you must now have more Halloween ANIMATRONICS than the whole of Southeast England ..... great job , i love it you are such an avid Halloween haunter , wish you were my neighbor , and well done to everyone its all looking so brilliant so far , i love this thread .


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Man I would kill for a porch like that !! Looks great LM.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you, PACMAN, I wish we were neighbours too! 


BUT BE WARNED!


This weekend, THE INFLATABLES ARE COMING OUT!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

My progress so far.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

we are trying something new....


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

DeadED said:


> My progress so far.


Lookin' Good DeadED! Can't wait to see what lurks around the corner!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Put some more stuff out and now have many "fans" on our neighborhood Facebook page mentioning the _Pirate House_. Curious if anyone else sees a lack of decorating in their neighborhood this year - feels like people aren't much in the spirit for Halloween. Could just be my hood...

Put out the big pirate, netting, Helga the gypsy, and some details (birds, chains, ropes). Also rearranged the lights as well.






















​
Still waiting on an Amazon package on Monday with the rest of my spotlights...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Some progress was done this weekend, as some Inflatables!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Frightshow said:


> Put some more stuff out and now have many "fans" on our neighborhood Facebook page mentioning the _Pirate House_. Curious if anyone else sees a lack of decorating in their neighborhood this year - feels like people aren't much in the spirit for Halloween. Could just be my hood...
> 
> Put out the big pirate, netting, Helga the gypsy, and some details (birds, chains, ropes). Also rearranged the lights as well.
> 
> ...


I can count on one hand how many in neighborhood have at least one decoration up. It is sad


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

12 days remaining.....


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Also tried this: We gonna have Dracula silent black & white movie playing(that's not what is in the picture though)


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Got the grey paint sponged on the wall but don't have a picture. I will start putting the wall up this Saturday.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So I'm doing a steampunk theme again this year. Switching a few things up, finishing up a few things from last year and adding some I-beams and pipe wall plus a few other things.









































Follow along here....


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141720-2015-yardhaunt-phase-2-underway.html


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a bit slow going around here, but last weekend we got the cemetery fencing up and a few sparse tombstones. Today we set up all the tombstones into the final setup and started filling in with some of the props that can stay outside that have lights. I also worked on my driveway columns & only have one last paint layer before I think I'll call them done. Yippee!

We'll add all the cemetery details this week - flowers, spotlights, moss, rats, crows, candles, more string lights, body parts, groundbreakers & mourner lady. The details are my favorite part! I think I might add some paint to a couple of the tombstones that I bought this year too, to accent some of their details. 

Here's a pic from today with DH setting up a tombstone & the kids hanging out in the playpen - I mean, graveyard! My DD4 is dancing with bride & groom skellies we bought the year we got married - I got to watch a lovely "puppet show" she put on for me.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing everyone!!!! I cant wait to see more pics =)


----------



## Leoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Facade for my small mini-maze/yard haunt.
Built with (4) pallets & dressed with camo net and creepy cloth


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done, everyone!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This was a fun idea for a thread....following along is great, and I wish I'd spotted it earlier in the month!


Even though I'm a bit tardy, below are some progress photos taken from week 2, and I should get some new ones tomorrow. I'm off work, and we've got plenty yet to roll out. I'll grab some new photos afterward, and get caught up with everyone for week 3.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Video of latest project progress.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Video of latest project progress.


Looks awesome! I'm sure at night it's gonna be a killer!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m with Frightshow looks amazing what you have done , great work and i am sure it will blow away the kids and their parents .


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Sharing a couple of quick update photos...the front door looks different now. 

With the annoying sunlight:









Hooray for night time!

Today I'm installing some white uplights to help prevent the blue from washing away the vine details. It should also let a little light and shadow play on the door:


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Got my main wall up today.






































More to come.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

The weather is actually making us go back in time! I add to remove stuff in my haunt! Yay!


----------



## Limjack (May 25, 2015)

Did my full test tonight with lights and fog. All circuits held. Here are three shots with iPad. Kids loved it tonight and I kind of enjoyed it too! 
Someone in the Halloween forum gets the credit for putting the skelly in the caldron. Turned out to be a very cool prop!

Jim


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Really like this... man eating pumpkins restrained by chains!

Ingeniuos!

(Edit... this was intended for Defensetrator above sorry didnt reply correctky -  )


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Reelsore.....WoW! The scale is amazing. That looks huge! Is there a maze behind the facade? Great work.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

InIrons said:


> Really like this... man eating pumpkins restrained by chains!


I guess it stands to reason that 'InIrons' would appreciate a prop involving manacles, eh? 

Thanks for the encouraging words! 

I'm trying 'an all pumpkin' thing this year, and have never done anything like it. I feel like I'm a little out on a limb (or maybe a vine?), so any positive words are huge....thanks!


----------



## ChrisKanakis (Oct 19, 2011)

Frightshow said:


> View attachment 261377
> 
> 
> Added pumpkins and the projection to help sloooow down traffic.​


too spooky for me


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

foolishmortal42 said:


> Reelsore.....WoW! The scale is amazing. That looks huge! Is there a maze behind the facade? Great work.


Won't be a maze but will have a decent length walk through. The façade is 40 feet long, 8 feet tall in the middle, and 12 feet tall for the towers. Today got the vortex tunnel mostly built, some of the high voltage wiring installed, a few shelves for all the electronics to sit on, cauldron stands and fire simulators placed inside the cauldrons(the cauldrons are mounted on the top of each tower, hard to see in this photo though).


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Y'all have done an outstanding job and to see the progress is a true treat! 

This weekend I upgraded to Gemmy lighting, finalized the cannon, tested the Mermaid, and have a few other surprises in the garage (15' Kraken Sea Monsters, Pillory, and Jumping Spiders).


















































​
With just a week left, this is the most stressful time for everyone - just keep going and remember to have fun!!


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Amazing work, everyone! Looks like everyone's haunts are coming together. Frightshow --- wow, superb detail and I love your lighting. Excellent job.

I finally got my cemetery up this weekend --- new fence and all the tombstones were made this year. Also made my first corpsed "greeter" for tots. One more tombstone is coming, to work with my eFirecracker I bought this year. Details coming soon. Only 5 days to go!!
--JaCk


----------



## maswondering (Oct 23, 2012)

getting there


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Arrrggghhh.....5 days out and the remnants of Hurricane Patricia are making things pretty wet around here, and really slowing things to a crawl. (I shouldn't complain, though. It could be sooo much worse!)

Anyway, we were able to get the hearse out, and at least get one light on it. 

We also managed to get the Piranha Pumpkins a dedicated white light to bring out some of the vine detail, and get the second floor window lit.

Still a somewhat stressful amount left to do, but definitely getting closer! :


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

"Amazing work, everyone! Looks like everyone's haunts are coming together. Frightshow --- wow, superb detail and I love your lighting. Excellent job.

I finally got my cemetery up this weekend --- new fence and all the tombstones were made this year. Also made my first corpsed "greeter" for tots. One more tombstone is coming, to work with my eFirecracker I bought this year. Details coming soon. Only 5 days to go!!
--JaCk"

eFirecracker? Wha?? Please share more!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

eFirecracker is an electronic fire cracker that is normally motion censored. You can get them from frightprops.com. 

Awesome display's everyone. I am always amazed at the level of detail on this forum--WOW!!! 

I got most of the walls up in the back today. Will finish that up tomorrow as long as it doesn't rain as weatherman projects it will. :-( But that's why I took this week off so I should have plenty of time to get it all up.





























First 3 pics are me trying to figure out how I was going to run the walls. Don't have enough panels, knew I wouldn't so I plan on using black plastic to fill the gaps. I have 4 big storage boxes of old plastic from previous years to use.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Frightshow said:


> "
> eFirecracker? Wha?? Please share more!


Yes, ReelSore described it well -- I push a button on the remote and "BANG!". With the new tombstone I think I have a funny way to generate scares. I'll post about it soon.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

JaCk said:


> Yes, ReelSore described it well -- I push a button on the remote and "BANG!". With the new tombstone I think I have a funny way to generate scares. I'll post about it soon.


Sweet! Needs to get me some of that action next year... OK - everyone, now back to work!!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Frightshow said:


> Y'all have done an outstanding job and to see the progress is a true treat!
> 
> This weekend I upgraded to Gemmy lighting, finalized the cannon, tested the Mermaid, and have a few other surprises in the garage (15' Kraken Sea Monsters, Pillory, and Jumping Spiders).
> 
> ...


Awesome set up. I love pirate themes. Your tavern sign is really nice.

Marie


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Everyone's yards look amazing. So much detail. 

Marie


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Still a way to go...5 days and counting...since Thursday here is calling for 30 mph winds the rest of the display won't go up until Friday


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I worked on making the hand on my clocktower spin today.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I worked on making the hand on my clocktower spin today.


Nice work - Looks amazing!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Frightshow said:


> Nice work - Looks amazing!


Thanks! I added a spinng gear today. 






Thread with the rest of the haunt.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141720-2015-yardhaunt-phase-2-underway.html


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello everybody! 3 days left!!! Yay!!!
Well, I have all things ready of my "Psycho" Haunt yard, only I have to finish a shadow silhouette I have to cut.
I only put my display on Halloween day, so here's my Bates Motel inside home ready to be built outside (night and day light) and part of the "mother set" with wallpaper, a statue and some death people framed pictures. This set will be one side the office (in front of my yard entrance) with the keys board, a reading lamp, some birds shadows and a lamppost and the other side the "mother set"


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Cool statue ohs, looks really creepy!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

3 Days Left - Wowzers!

I needed to make some videos and had to get the BIG stuff out temporarily tonight. The problem was (OK - I loved every second of it) I had neighbor after neighbor coming out to see the work. Trickling did it's job this year as they all said they couldn't wait to see what each new week brings. Here are some highlights from the temporary display tonight!






























​
I left the Kraken up, but put back the cannon and pillory for Friday. Don't want to give all the surprises away just yet! 

Keep going guys! We're almost there!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I didn't take any pictures today but will tomorrow. It has rained here the last 2 days so I haven't got much done. I did manage to get the front cemetery done except putting the pine straw, leaves and branches on it. Also ran all the wires needed to every location and put down the fog ducting. These items could and I did install in the rain. Wow the looks I was getting from drive-byers putting tombstones down in the pouring rain. Tomorrow is hanging plastic, finish cemeteries, and may start putting up and wiring the scare props.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

The graveyard is up. Jason, Michael, Freddy, and the Mad Doctor will get set up tomorrow.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Might do a little bit tomorrow.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the skellies with lit tube hair chaney !!!


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Bates Motel office table, reusing family old stuffs, like the lamp and the old radio. I decided to put a guestbook, as part of the "Haunt yard magic" if someone want to write something on it about the yard, if the like it or not...


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

OHS said:


> Bates Motel office table, reusing family old stuffs, like the lamp and the old radio. I decided to put a guestbook, as part of the "Haunt yard magic" if someone want to write something on it about the yard, if the like it or not...
> View attachment 266148


Looks like a movie set - excellent attention to detail!


----------

